# DS #4761: Infinite Space (USA)



## T-hug (Mar 18, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6045^^


----------



## Ventrix (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome, been looking forward to this one.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 18, 2010)

So this is another JRPG?


----------



## Kawo (Mar 18, 2010)

Fap year.


----------



## arielp (Mar 18, 2010)

waiting mode=on, still not appeared on my 2 favorite sites


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 18, 2010)

*waits* Meh screw that I'm going to wake up tomorrow and see its out!


----------



## Ventrix (Mar 18, 2010)

So the search is on.


----------



## ViRGE (Mar 18, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> So this is another JRPG?


I was just about to ask the same thing.

I know people have been raving about this game, but what's supposed to be so good about it?


----------



## Predi (Mar 18, 2010)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One word: Spaceships!


----------



## Ventrix (Mar 18, 2010)

Hasn't shown up on any of my usual places yet, anyone get it yet?


----------



## twisteddeeds (Mar 18, 2010)

not got it yet.. but its out sooon


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 18, 2010)

The wait is sooo agonizing. I hope it shows up soon. I'm gonna put a leave of absence tomorrow from work.


----------



## twisteddeeds (Mar 18, 2010)

got it


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 18, 2010)

FOUND IIIIIT =D muhahahahaaaa gunna test it now


----------



## Ventrix (Mar 18, 2010)

I am glad you guys found it, i am still searching.


----------



## Rfire (Mar 18, 2010)

Works on TTDS.


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope it's "Undubable"


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 18, 2010)

Downloading it right now. Gunna try it on my R4 YSMENU.


----------



## Kawo (Mar 18, 2010)

in 20 min I will try this on akaio 1.6.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 18, 2010)

sweet it comes with an interactive PDF manual for the game in full colour =D looks ace and works perfectly so far


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 18, 2010)

What a great start to the morning


----------



## shineek (Mar 18, 2010)

yep a great start , im getting it right now 

its easy to undub from what i saw from the JP version , but i doubt i do it , of course the US dubs are bad as always but the battle voices arent easy to understand and they arent subbed


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 18, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> So this is another JRPG?



JRPG but is a different type of JRPG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this one is about space explore, pirates, building your crew and etc
hoooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 18, 2010)

Works fine on R4.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 18, 2010)

It comes with the manual as well, awesome!


----------



## Zparks (Mar 18, 2010)

Just as a side note; this is by Platinum Games; Known for Madworld and Bayonetta.
Looking forward to this also *file get*


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Just nitpicking but it's not made by Platinum Games. It's a NudeMaker game (they've done Tekki/Steel Battalion in the past)


----------



## T-hug (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is a mirror to the manual just in case anyone's source has removed it: http://www.sendspace.com/file/bvfplu


----------



## clegion (Mar 18, 2010)

will search later on... haven't got the file up in my sauce


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 18, 2010)

J sav can be used on U version of the game


----------



## anuarbin (Mar 18, 2010)

woot
no ap?
thats strange....


----------



## Jeff88 (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't tried it, but one comment from my source said that he got a freeze after at the tutorial combat.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 18, 2010)

Jeff88 said:
			
		

> I haven't tried it, but one comment from my source said that he got a freeze after at the tutorial combat.


Did this source say what cart/firmware he is using?


----------



## kurisui (Mar 18, 2010)

If anyone is interested, I've released this with the japanese voices. Not sure how well it will work though. But it is out there if anyone wants it. 

Also, it seems to play just fine on CycloDS with 1.58 Beta 2 firmware


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't have time to play right now, but can confirm that it boots on AKAIO 1.6 RC1.


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay on Ak2i/AKAIO 1.6 i get a white rectangle in the bottom of the touch screen. This happens in the intro fmv just after the logos. I guess it's where the subtitles should appear.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 18, 2010)

Whoah wtf this is like the first game that comes with a game guide XD

So whats so great about this game?


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 18, 2010)

Silent_Ninja_Man said:
			
		

> Okay on Ak2i/AKAIO 1.6 i get a white rectangle in the bottom of the touch screen. This happens in the intro fmv just after the logos. I guess it's where the subtitles should appear.



I'm getting that as well, plus first time I booted it it black-screened.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 18, 2010)

So this has AP?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 18, 2010)

Its by PlatinumGames so I'm very interested in this plus its set in space which is rare for a JRPG on the DS.  Not sure if PlatinumGames can do a RPG seeing most of their titles involved kicking the crap out of people though under the Clover name they did do Okami, while not a RPG was an excellent adventure title.

Thing is I find modern JRPG games to be dull lately so I will wait until I hear more from people who have played it and feel the same as me.


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 18, 2010)

The Japanese version was fun, so a version I can actually ******* read is even more fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The reason for no AP, I imagine, is because the Japanese version didn't have any and SEGA are a bunch of lazy ***** ... for proof, see almost every Sonic game made this century.


----------



## Hatsuyuki-Subs (Mar 18, 2010)

anuarbin said:
			
		

> woot
> no ap?
> thats strange....


Who cares if it is strange, that just makes it better!


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Mar 18, 2010)

No one sees the white rectangle on other carts than Ak2i ?


----------



## BigBear3 (Mar 18, 2010)

jap anime star trek


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 18, 2010)

BigBear3 said:
			
		

> jap cartoon star trek



Fix'd


----------



## blitser987 (Mar 18, 2010)

i get a black scren when i load infinite space..is that AP?


----------



## Kawo (Mar 18, 2010)

Works without problems on my AK 1.6

But the white bar appear even to me.....


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 18, 2010)

blitser987 said:
			
		

> i get a black scren when i load infinite space..is that AP?



cart and firmware?


----------



## Roman_42 (Mar 18, 2010)

Played it on a M3 real until the first spaceport and tested to save and load. Seems to work perfectly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: Tokyo Trim saves more than 20 Megabytes on this ROM.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 18, 2010)

Roman_42 said:
			
		

> Played it on a M3 real until the first spaceport and tested to save and load. Seems to work perfectly!



Same here on Cyclo 1.58b2


----------



## lcleong (Mar 18, 2010)

thats mean only acekard have problem?


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what should be on the bottom screen during cut scenes instead of this corruption that AK2 users are getting?





EDIT:  To answer my own question, tried it on the lady's R4 and the bottom screen's just black so maybe it's not really a problem, unless the white bar is there at other times when there should be something going on on the bottom screen.


----------



## ramboo (Mar 18, 2010)

i just already download it hope it works on akaio 1.6


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 18, 2010)

I had that white bar at the beginning/intro, seems to have vanished now tho


----------



## your name here (Mar 18, 2010)

Blackscreens on my M3i zero.
EDIT: wait, it worked after the fourth time trying to launch it.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 18, 2010)

your name here said:
			
		

> Blackscreens on my M3i zero.



Try again, I've sometimes bootd to black screens on my AK2 and then when I ran it again it was fine


----------



## blitser987 (Mar 18, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> blitser987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my cart is r4 advance - a clone of r4..works just like r4 with AP fixes and stuff.my firmware is its latest but im getting an ysmenu tonight.need help badly want to play IS tonight exams tomorrow.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 18, 2010)

blitser987 said:
			
		

> need help badly want to play IS tonight exams tomorrow.


Then you should be revising tonight.


----------



## blitser987 (Mar 18, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> blitser987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im done with my subjects finished reviewing so that i can play IS but the problem is that i can't play it because evertime i load i get  a black screen is there a fix to this?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 18, 2010)

a very anticipated game so i will add some screenshots (albeit its a little late in the thread)


Spoiler



















interesting


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 18, 2010)

what kind of rpg? the pokemon kind?


----------



## Spikeynator (Mar 18, 2010)

whahaha thats what u get for trashing R4 users with ur fancy acecard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




R4 works perfectly and acecar has trouble


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

anuarbin said:
			
		

> woot
> no ap?
> thats strange....
> If there was AP then it's probably already been bypassed and so has no effect now.
> ...


Yes, Rayder confirmed the same on his personal dump too. To be honest, I hadn't expected any issues. I also noticed the other day that the European version probably won't be out until around the 26th.


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 18, 2010)

Works fine, great game, ship customization rocks.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 18, 2010)

Arkansaw said:
			
		

> what kind of rpg? the pokemon kind?


The tactical spaceship battle type.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 18, 2010)

So, the cutscenes have no subtitles?


----------



## blitser987 (Mar 18, 2010)

need help how can i fix the black screen when i boot the game?thus reformating the sd card work?


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 18, 2010)

Spikeynator said:
			
		

> whahaha thats what u get for trashing R4 users with ur fancy acecard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah having that white line on the bottom now and then is a real grind I can tell ya.


----------



## blitser987 (Mar 18, 2010)

can anyone help me?need to fix the black screen boot problem


----------



## Depravo (Mar 18, 2010)

blitser987 said:
			
		

> can anyone help me?need to fix the black screen boot problem


You'll have to wait for a patch or firmware update.


----------



## blitser987 (Mar 18, 2010)

ah.can ysmenu fix the problem?thanks in advance!


----------



## Depravo (Mar 18, 2010)

blitser987 said:
			
		

> ah.can ysmenu fix the problem?thanks in advance!


It seems to work on R4/YSMenu (just tried it) so maybe you have a solution.


----------



## twisteddeeds (Mar 18, 2010)

been playing on supercard with eos sp 1.  not noticed any AP... sorry for the delay..


----------



## ferofax (Mar 18, 2010)

yay, no AP! i was kinda worried that i'd have to wait some more, haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)/~

btw, first time i saw this last year, it reminded me a lot of Rugarai and the Yamato (Thunder Jet). i loved that anime, all those battleships make me drool...

gonna lose a lotta sleep this week, lol.


----------



## berlinka (Mar 18, 2010)

Interesting concept. But it looks boring as hell.


----------



## taken (Mar 18, 2010)

Works perfect on the Edge 1.9. No white lines at all.


----------



## pulstar80 (Mar 18, 2010)

This board is ZOMBIE-infested with noobs of all ages and sizes. Anyway buy this game if you like it. The fact it was released to little fanfare is most worrying. Not supporting original titles is why we get 95% shovelware for the DS and 5% 'real' games

/preaching


----------



## Rayder (Mar 18, 2010)

I can confirm that white bar on the bottom screen during the intro vid on my CycloDS too.   Not sure why it shows that, but the retail cart just has a blank screen on the touchscreen while the intro vid plays.  After playing and getting the hang of the game and re-starting, I've played about 5 hours worth last night.   Whatever is up with that white bar, it doesn't appear to affect anything in the game at all.  I would just ignore it.

So far, the only thing I would "complain" about is during battles. I really wish it would just stay on the screen with my command buttons and not keep switching to that completely useless bridge view with absolutely no purpose at all during enemy attacks.  It kinda takes away from the intensity of the battles when you are waiting for it to give you your controls back.  And why the hell is your ship so stupid and ALWAYS sets the default target to anything but the lead ship during multi-ship battles?  The manual(s) both tell you over and over to attack the ship in front first and work your way back. EVERY TIME there is a multi-ship battle, the targeting is set to some ship in the middle or in the back of the formation and it makes you switch to the ship in front manually.  Whoever heard of a targeting system that never just targets the closest enemy?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When you blow up an enemy ship, the explosion could have sounded better too.  That explosion sound they used sounds very cheesy to me.

But those are minor complaints at best.  I'm having loads of fun playing this game.  Maybe it's just because I've been so starved for a good sci-fi inspired games that I'm willing to tolerate almost anything for my sci-fi fix.  It's also nice of them to include the pdf manual since the game has a bit of a learning curve.

I'm still waiting for a good 3D space shooter the likes of Wing Commander or Descent Freespace on the DS.  Even an X-Wing remake would be nice.  Don't get me wrong, Infinite Space is very nice and I'm enjoying it for what it is, but I love being in the cockpit of a fighter blasting enemies.  Why have games like that all  disappeared?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 18, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> And why the hell is your ship so stupid and ALWAYS sets the default target to anything but the lead ship during multi-ship battles?  The manual(s) both tell you over and over to attack the ship in front first and work your way back. EVERY TIME there is a multi-ship battle, the targeting is set to some ship in the middle or in the back of the formation and it makes you switch to the ship in front manually.  Whoever heard of a targeting system that never just targets the closest enemy?


I KNOW! Sometimes I forget about that, and I end up attacking and targeting the same damn ship that's not the first one. And I keep missing...And then I realize I'm not hitting the ship in front -.-


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 18, 2010)

After playing for 2 hours all I can say is.. Im amazed by this game, the whole space ship fighting feel makes it great.
The graphics are amazing, sound is good, battle system takes a while to get used to but once you do You will love it.
Over all this game is really nice, now I have Soul Silver and this to play uggggh


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 18, 2010)

stupid, ship keeps blowing me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stupid stupid stupid


----------



## taken (Mar 18, 2010)

Great  game cannot wait for the release on 26 march. worth buying.


----------



## pulstar80 (Mar 18, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for a good 3D space shooter the likes of Wing Commander or Descent Freespace on the DS.  Even an X-Wing remake would be nice.  Don't get me wrong, Infinite Space is very nice and I'm enjoying it for what it is, but I love being in the cockpit of a fighter blasting enemies.  Why have games like that all  disappeared?



Because nobody buys them? Why bake bread if nobody will eat it?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> stupid, ship keeps blowing me up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been sitting on the controls again haven't you?


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 how did you know?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those little DD ships keep blowing me up -_- I must remember to avoid them


----------



## Ishidori (Mar 18, 2010)

twisteddeeds said:
			
		

> been playing on supercard with eos sp 1.  not noticed any AP... sorry for the delay..



Good to know it!

C'mon download already!!! There's only spaceships combat?


----------



## Fel (Mar 18, 2010)

YES! I've been waiting for this game to come out, I'm gonna go and put in up on my cart immediately.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well boys, I have this, FFXIII and Pokemon Soul Silver to keep me amused, see y'all in a month.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 18, 2010)

Screw you guys, I'm buying this. The remainings of Clover made Platinum games, and the reason why they died is because of the LACK OF SALES. But people are still constantly pirating without any thoughts.

Not a day one purchase, but I'll buy it when I beat some other games first.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 18, 2010)

DLing! Man been waiting for this one for quite awhile.
(WHO THE FCK NAMES THEIR KID YURI? ESPECIALLY IF YOUR JAPANESE!)


----------



## Klarkykat (Mar 18, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Screw you guys, I'm buying this. The remainings of Clover made Platinum games, and the reason why they died is because of the LACK OF SALES. But people are still constantly pirating without any thoughts.
> 
> Not a day one purchase, but I'll buy it when I beat some other games first.



I haven't a lot of intrest in this game but i agree completely. Those guys keep making awesome games with brilliant reviews and still their games never make much a profit. I think it's safe to say WE are the market those guys make the games for, so ya'll should buy something like this when it comes out. People can't complain about shovelware if they don't.


----------



## Yusuky (Mar 18, 2010)

well, seems i'll have to wait for AKAIO to update or a fix to come :|


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2010)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> DLing! Man been waiting for this one for quite awhile.
> (WHO THE FCK NAMES THEIR KID YURI? ESPECIALLY IF YOUR JAPANESE!)



The Kind that likes Girl on Girl action.


----------



## haflore (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been eagerly anticipating this dump since Tuesday!


----------



## Yusuky (Mar 18, 2010)

WAIT WAIT WAIT, why when i F5 i post the same thing again and again? oO


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yusuky said:
			
		

> WAIT WAIT WAIT, why when i F5 i post the same thing again and again? oO


Because it sends the data again...


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Mar 18, 2010)

noobosaurus rex


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 18, 2010)

Zane said:
			
		

> sa1amandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think japanese game makes use this name for kicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They know what it means to them but in the rest of the world, Yuri is an English boys name so it's perfectly legit. An inside joke, if you will XD

I actually know a guy named Yuri and he was mortified when he learned the japanese meaning XD


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 18, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong but isn't Yuri a common Russian name? And the names of the other characters in the game look like Russian names too.(To me atleast).


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 18, 2010)

Yusuky said:
			
		

> well, seems i'll have to wait for AKAIO to update or a fix to come :|



Why?  Am I missing something, only issue seems to be the white line one, but it's hardly critical.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong but isn't Yuri a common Russian name? And the names of the other characters in the game look like Russian names too.(To me atleast).


correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't this made by jpn dudes?


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 18, 2010)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't this made by jpn dudes?


Your point being?
In Bayonetta they used Europe and European architecture as the backdrop for the game 
They could do the same thing and use Russian culture for this as Russia was into the space exploration business for a long time.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> sa1amandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm. true that. Well regardless it just feels werid especially since i know it's japanese meaning


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 18, 2010)

Was the guy named Yuri in the Japanese version too?
That would have been really weird!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 18, 2010)

Kinda blown away by this game. I truly wasn't expecting it to be this good. It feels like it should have come out during the PS1 era. This will probably keep me from getting back to my Pokemonz for a while.


----------



## Ruri (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha.  I was just thinking to myself as I loaded GBAtemp "Man, no good games lately.  Hey, wait a second, it's mid-March...  isn't Infinite Space supposed to be out already?  Whatever happened to that?"  Bam.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Was the guy named Yuri in the Japanese version too?
> That would have been really weird!


i think its pretty clear that most main characters kept their original names.
Yuri and Kira?


----------



## kineticUk (Mar 18, 2010)

This game sounds great and have heard a lot of good talk about it lately, glad it seems to be getting some attention too.
I do hope that people who like this a lot will buy it and support the people making these games, I'd like to see more of this kind of thing on the DS.
I'll just chill a while and wait until it gets released over here, something to look forward to.


----------



## silleeel (Mar 18, 2010)

Finally i have a new game this year that i can dust off my R4 and play!

Now all's i need is Shin Megami Tensei : Strange Journey and ill probably jizz!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks kinda fun, I might give it a try. I have no idea what it'll be like


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm...have to admit I'm not quite blown away by the game just yet. It seems to have potential once it gets going a little more, but right now it feels kinda empty. A small list of minor faults thus far:

- The sound effects sound pretty...grainy, for want of a better term.
- The plot should kick in soon but right now I'm yawning.
- The Phoenix Wright style 'click to go here' interface is simple enough, but I was rather banking on having somewhere other than space stations or taverns to explore. So far aside from that I've been to one house. That's pretty lame.
- I can't seem to find my HP guage during battle, I swear I can't see it anywhere, so when I get blown out of the sky it's quite a shock.

It looks like it'll get better as time goes on, but at present I'm not prepared to accept this as a triple A title. If it impresses me later with deeper gameplay then I may change my mind, but so far I'm sorry to say I'm a little disappointed. I will continue to play in the hope it improves, at least until I get truly bored and get back to Soul Silver.


----------



## Dragonlord (Mar 18, 2010)

JRPG in space... how more boring can it get. I guess I know why it didn't sell so well.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sheesh, i'm getting destroyed by the first boss, many, many times >.<

evil blaster or whatever, the multiple attack one missing like 3/5 times


----------



## theking_10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Is there any AP?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

theking_10 said:
			
		

> Is there any AP?


If there is, I've heard that it's not proving very troublesome.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Mar 18, 2010)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> JRPG in space... how more boring can it get. I guess I know why it didn't sell so well.



Infinite Space sold wonderfully in Japan. It just came out in the US.


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 18, 2010)

I was reading the included PDF and ...





Fancy way to call a fart, and whats its use in space battles ? xD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

It says "FINAL"...


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 18, 2010)

DiNo29 said:
			
		

> I was reading the included PDF and ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic lolz.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Occult Tech said:
			
		

> The Japanese version was fun, so a version I can actually ******* read is even more fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phantasy star DS had protection...made by sega


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 18, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Occult Tech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't notice any protection D:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I didn't notice any protection D:
> QUOTE(stanleyopar2000 @ Mar 18 2010, 11:12 PM) Phantasy star DS had protection...*made by sega*


----------



## Fidelfc (Mar 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I remember the AP in the J rom, but it was cracked a few hours after the release. 
I did not play the U version, but my friends never said about any issues, probably was the same.


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 18, 2010)

Fidelfc said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I'm guessing the AP is the same as the Japanese rom?


----------



## .Darky (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuck yeah, I've been waiting for this for a while!


----------



## basher11 (Mar 18, 2010)

never played the J version of this game. time to try it out.

-few minutes later.....-

it seems to work on my crappy r4.

score!


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 18, 2010)

From what I'm seeing, looks like this game is fun. I might as well give it a go and see if I like it.


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 19, 2010)

Combat system is totally awful for now.


----------



## Dark_linis (Mar 19, 2010)

dont know if its AP but the game freezes and the screens turn white when I lose against the first boss (twice now!)

R4 YSmenu direct boot from moonshell if it means anything.

I'd buy this... but I'm kind of broke right now....


----------



## silleeel (Mar 19, 2010)

Gah ive been waiting for this for so long and now that ive finally got it i dont like it one bit! I really despise the battle system so far up to the 3rd boss and im thinking about giving up and waiting another week or 2 for smt:strange journey to solve my RPG needs!


----------



## Hachibei (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, this game is pretty damn boring, battle system is super slow and kinda confusing.


----------



## RxMxG (Mar 19, 2010)

japanese star trek... with tetris element...


----------



## redberge00 (Mar 19, 2010)

EDGE is the best cartridge ever


----------



## ShadowsAbyss (Mar 19, 2010)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> dont know if its AP but the game freezes and the screens turn white when I lose against the first boss (twice now!)
> 
> R4 YSmenu direct boot from moonshell if it means anything.
> 
> I'd buy this... but I'm kind of broke right now....



I don't think its AP since its kinda stupid to only put AP when u lose the game lol. But to add to this my game also freezes when i die (in general i think) when i got pwned by the random enemy encounters in the 2nd space sector of the game. Damn those guys do a lot Q_Q. I'm using an M3 Real just fyi.


----------



## CharAznable (Mar 19, 2010)

ShadowsAbyss said:
			
		

> Dark_linis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M3 Real here too. 

Hmm...wonder if there's anything that can be done about it.


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 19, 2010)

I downloaded it yesterday i started it and it seemed to run fine. Saves fine as well. However when you die it gives white screens. I simple restart it and it runs again fine.
This is on R4 with YSMENU 0.0.3 I haven't really uptaded it since i haven't really had any reason too.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 19, 2010)

My game whitescreens right after the opening movie....
Any idea why?
BTW, i have a original R4 (1.18 firmware) and YSMenu (Bowsers Inside Story version). Whitescreens on both.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 19, 2010)

Put in quite a few hours with this sucker so far, and I almost want to label it as a sort of Dark Spire in space. I see what Rayder was talking about regarding the default formations at the beginning of battles, but it's my guess that was the developers way of forcing the player to use opening tactics. I like the battle system, though it's a bit simple at first. As the game progresses, you gain a few new abilities that open things up a bit. Definitely a tough game, though, and I can see why some folks would give up quickly on it. I'm really taken with it, though. My only real complaint with the game is the lack of any type of quest log or diary to keep you on the right path. The way they designed the universe is like Galactrix, and without at least a basic diary that tells you what your next main objective is or where you should be headed, you can spend a good deal of time running around in circles. Game is still damned impressive -- damned impressive! It's kind of like Avalon Code in the respect that it offers a massive and inspired game, but it overlooks some fairly important essentials that are obviously going to turn a lot of people off. Not sure I'll see it through to the end, but I definitely plan on keeping it around for a while. I've completely abandoned SoulSilver for the moment to play this. I dig the story, characters, and oh my God, the level of customization is scary!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 19, 2010)

Um...
don't suppose redownloading would work...?


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 19, 2010)

silleeel said:
			
		

> Gah ive been waiting for this for so long and now that ive finally got it i dont like it one bit! I really despise the battle system so far up to the 3rd boss and im thinking about giving up and waiting another week or 2 for smt:strange journey to solve my RPG needs!



Yep, exactly my thoughts.


----------



## kalmis (Mar 19, 2010)

Had to Google Yuri. Didn't know there was such genre.

Anyway my retail version comes next week when this is released in the EU. Did DL the manual to have a look at it.


----------



## Yusuky (Mar 19, 2010)

is this only me, or everyone is having problem with the menu?

It seems as if the touch screen doesn't respond to the tap (the other games run normally, though)


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yusuky said:
			
		

> is this only me, or everyone is having problem with the menu?
> 
> It seems as if the touch screen doesn't respond to the tap (the other games run normally, though)


Yeah, I do too, and its kinda strange : I noticed that you have to tap the touchscreen _harder_ than in any other game on DS menu. My usual, gentle touchs just don't cut it with this game ^^'. Very strange, I didn't even know the DS touch screen could detect how strong you tap it.


----------



## Yusuky (Mar 19, 2010)

i think its something wrong with the dump... guess we'll have to wait until someone who bought to tell if they have the same problem


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 19, 2010)

DiNo29 said:
			
		

> Yusuky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, same here. I had this issue with Galactrix as well. I'm not sure if it's related to playing it on a flash card, or if it's simply inherent in the game itself. Not terrible by any means, but it's certainly finicky.


----------



## Yusuky (Mar 19, 2010)

Its horrible to do melee combat or choose ship name D:


----------



## NetShira (Mar 19, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> ...you can spend a good deal of time running around in circles. Game is still damned impressive -- damned impressive! It's kind of like Avalon Code in the respect that it offers a massive and inspired game, but it overlooks some fairly important essentials that are obviously going to turn a lot of people off. Not sure I'll see it through to the end, but I definitely plan on keeping it around for a while. I've completely abandoned SoulSilver for the moment to play this. I dig the story, characters, and oh my God, the level of customization is scary!



I totally agree with GeekyGuy myself.. put in quite a few hours as I picked up my copy only yesterday at 3... and been playing it ever since (late night).  I can see it'll not be for everyone.. the camera-truck sequence in the game during battles is pretty but gets old after a while.  (/snickers I also abandoned SoulSilver for this for now..great minds..) Anyway can't agree more with the above... I'm finding it hard to tell the difference between some customizations (yah I see the stats different but during battle it's not really making a big "difference").   Glad they ported this to English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks Sega.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 19, 2010)

Am i the only one with the problem...?


----------



## don_eno (Mar 19, 2010)

it works fine on r4 v 1.24 or at least until the battle to save the hero sister


----------



## Rayder (Mar 19, 2010)

The retail cart has the very same touchscreen issues.  It always seems like you have to press harder than normal and you tend to get that few millisecond delay or in general just a slight unresponsive feel to the touchscreen.  It's not just a flashcart thing, that's just the way it is.  I even attempted to re-calibrate my touchscreen thinking that had something to do with it.  It helped only the slightest little bit......and that could just be my imagination.  

Thought I mentioned that previously in this thread (or the hype thread) somewhere.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, I'm liking this game despite all its flaws.  I just love the sci-fi atmosphere in the game.  But it is kinda disappointing when a game that relies solely on the touchscreen for control is as clunky in that control as this game is, but with this particular game, I'm not going to let that bother me.

I REALLY wish I could change the sound effect for when ships blow up.  That sound they use.....ugh......I just don't like it.


----------



## Ishidori (Mar 19, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...have to admit I'm not quite blown away by the game just yet. It seems to have potential once it gets going a little more, but right now it feels kinda empty. A small list of minor faults thus far:
> 
> - The sound effects sound pretty...grainy, for want of a better term.
> - The plot should kick in soon but right now I'm yawning.
> ...



Man i totally agree with you! -except for the part of the HP bar, check the lower part to the left  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -

After a few hours playing the game i decided to consinder it a grafic adventure, but you get more freedom in game like PW, Hotel Dusk, Time Hollow, etc. They focus too much in the combat -though it no enough funny for me-, DAMN!!! i want to explore. I don't know if i'll be able to get more deeper in the game, seriously i was expecting something more, may the plot be good but the dialogue are so superficial.

May right now i'm not in the mood for play it.


----------



## Makoto03 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is this working on the Acekard 2?


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 19, 2010)

Wish there was some settings to change the volume of music/effects and voice volume.  As it is the voices seem a bit low and can be drowned out by the music.

Seems pretty good from what I've seen so far.  

//
And Makato03, yes it works on Acekard 2.


----------



## Makoto03 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, okay. Thanks!!!


----------



## Blackiris (Mar 19, 2010)

I have to say I didn't like the first impression of this game...I have yet to find out if I want to play it


----------



## Yusuky (Mar 19, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> The retail cart has the very same touchscreen issues.  It always seems like you have to press harder than normal and you tend to get that few millisecond delay or in general just a slight unresponsive feel to the touchscreen.  It's not just a flashcart thing, that's just the way it is.  I even attempted to re-calibrate my touchscreen thinking that had something to do with it.  It helped only the slightest little bit......and that could just be my imagination.
> 
> Thought I mentioned that previously in this thread (or the hype thread) somewhere.
> 
> ...



It's tottaly playable and enjoyable, but it makes me a little angry sometimes, even more during melee =|


----------



## gmdaisuke (Mar 19, 2010)

someone knows if works on a TTDS when i open showme a 
[Rom Loading Failed]
Disk errcode=-81
Please reset System

someone knows if i need ysmenu?


----------



## heartgold (Mar 19, 2010)

This game made me feel sleepy x_x first 30 minutes into it. lol Too much talk, blah blah blah...


----------



## DS1 (Mar 19, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I REALLY wish I could change the sound effect for when ships blow up.  That sound they use.....ugh......I just don't like it.



*KER-PLAAAACHHHH*

And the worst part is that it's like 3x as loud as every other sound in the game.


----------



## VenomTSH (Mar 20, 2010)

gmdaisuke said:
			
		

> someone knows if works on a TTDS when i open showme a
> [Rom Loading Failed]
> Disk errcode=-81
> Please reset System
> ...



I had that on my M3Simply+YSmenu, so I got the game from a different place and it worked for me. Try that.


----------



## Dark Blade (Mar 20, 2010)

I got a save file corrupted sign twice.

What should I do?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 20, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...the sound itself doesn't really bother me, but it's the mix. The sound effect is so garbled because it's peaking in the mix. There are other sound effects too that do that. It's a shame, too, since almost every other aspect of the production is so stellar. Of course, there is the minor annoyance of seeing that dude's pic up on the top screen any time they don't utilize both screens. Seems like one of those last-minute things that never quite got worked out before wrapping up the project for shipment.


----------



## dawn.wan (Mar 20, 2010)

this game is... meh... 7/10.


----------



## zaro27 (Mar 20, 2010)

This game is fucking awesome. Also, it sorta reminds me of Traveller if any of you have played that. It's a PnP RPG set in a sci-fi future. Good stuff.


----------



## dawn.wan (Mar 20, 2010)

pulstar80 said:
			
		

> This board is ZOMBIE-infested with noobs of all ages and sizes. Anyway buy this game if you like it. The fact it was released to little fanfare is most worrying. Not supporting original titles is why we get 95% shovelware for the DS and 5% 'real' games
> 
> /preaching



we need more ppl like this dude.  way to many j-rpg/pokemon whores on here now -_-...


----------



## ImmortalAlue (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been having this problem on my  Acekard 2i, where the game loads up, flashes white, then goes to a black screen and stays there. I have the game on two separate MicroSD cards one running the newest official firmware while the other is running the newest Akaio firmware with the newest loaders, both of them are doing it. The same setup that I have has been reported to be working by other people, so I'm very confused as to why this isn't working.

Any clues on how to fix this problem?


----------



## petete (Mar 21, 2010)

Buy a R4, it works perfectly there. ;-)


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

petete said:
			
		

> Buy a R4, it works perfectly there. ;-)


no


----------



## Law (Mar 21, 2010)

ImmortalAlue said:
			
		

> I've been having this problem on my  Acekard 2i, where the game loads up, flashes white, then goes to a black screen and stays there. I have the game on two separate MicroSD cards one running the newest official firmware while the other is running the newest Akaio firmware with the newest loaders, both of them are doing it. The same setup that I have has been reported to be working by other people, so I'm very confused as to why this isn't working.
> 
> Any clues on how to fix this problem?



Bad dump? Download the rom from a different source?


----------



## ImmortalAlue (Mar 21, 2010)

i got it to work through an Emulator by just running the RAR, however that's not an option as far as i know with the flash cart; extracting the RAR makes it so the game doesn't run. :/


----------



## AcidAce (Mar 21, 2010)

can anyone make any cheat codes about the game im stuck hehe


----------



## taken (Mar 21, 2010)

ImmortalAlue said:
			
		

> I've been having this problem on my  Acekard 2i, where the game loads up, flashes white, then goes to a black screen and stays there. I have the game on two separate MicroSD cards one running the newest official firmware while the other is running the newest Akaio firmware with the newest loaders, both of them are doing it. The same setup that I have has been reported to be working by other people, so I'm very confused as to why this isn't working.
> 
> Any clues on how to fix this problem?


Is your SD memory cards ordinary sd or have you got the SDHC memory cards. Because some games work SD cards while others don't for e.g final fantasy 3 won't work on SD cards, But on SDHC card it does.


----------



## ImmortalAlue (Mar 21, 2010)

Both of them are SDHC


----------



## taken (Mar 21, 2010)

ImmortalAlue said:
			
		

> Both of them are SDHC


Only thing you could do, is too format your sd cards.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 21, 2010)

The save and load times are faster on my cyclo then they are on my retail card.


----------



## ImmortalAlue (Mar 21, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> ImmortalAlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's the frustrating thing about this whole situation, I already reformatted them, I went through several of the Debugging steps that Akaio suggests. I have no clue why It's not working despite being reported as working with the same set up. So confusing.


----------



## taken (Mar 21, 2010)

ImmortalAlue said:
			
		

> taken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only thing to do download another rom. Maybe the one you got is corrupted.


----------



## eSPy (Mar 22, 2010)

redberge00 said:
			
		

> EDGE is the best cartridge ever



hmmm...not workin for me for some reason.

im using 1.9


----------



## Hotzdevil (Mar 22, 2010)

has anyone faced the same issues that i'm facing which is, when i lose a battle and the game over screen is flashed it gets stuck and I have to reset the ds if i want to play the game again.. M using a R4 with YSMenu..

By the way the melee fighting options gets frustrating as it follows a rock-paper-scissor pattern and i'm getting thrashed by Balik on chapter 3


----------



## petete (Mar 22, 2010)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> has anyone faced the same issues that i'm facing which is, when i lose a battle and the game over screen is flashed it gets stuck and I have to reset the ds if i want to play the game again.. M using a R4 with YSMenu..
> 
> Works perfectly on my R4 with YSMenu. The only bug I could notice it that the top screen flickers when autosaving.
> 
> QUOTEBy the way the melee fighting options gets frustrating as it follows a rock-paper-scissor pattern and i'm getting thrashed by Balik on chapter 3



Put Nia and Gadina on the security post. You can also retool your ships to add more crew. Brute force is the way to go


----------



## Yusuky (Mar 23, 2010)

Does this game works in any emulator? (my friends question)

Now about the complains I heard about lack of planetary exploration.

I think that the lack in exploration is kinda clear to me. If you pay attention to the conversations, stories etc etc its damn obvious that the decelopers intentions while making the game was to show that for these futuristic people, the idea of planet is tottally different than ours, for them a interplanetary travel is just about the same as an international travel.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Mar 23, 2010)

petete said:
			
		

> Hotzdevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well it works fine until i lose a battle and i get the game over screen is what i mean.. also i'm kinda sick of fighting the back to back ship battles with balik's bro and balik.. hence i've saved the game at the pirate base so can't crew edit  lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## finalzelda (Mar 24, 2010)

THIS GAME IS MAKING ME CRAZY!!!!!!. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When your in Youri the man Chapter 1 you can`t enter any space ports if you do it you wil die.
But i already earned 70k by purposly flyng around


----------



## weltall_of_id (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone tried it on G6 Real? I updated the software to the latest but I have a problem. After a bit of storyline hardly 30 mins after I start at the point that the heroine sells the artifact for money, as soon as i try to get a blueprint and enter ship co the screens go white. Tried it with teal time save on and off, older versions and still nothing. I will start over and see.

Nope I started it all over and it does the same thing as the same exact spot. Unlucky -_-

I read a suggestion from another forum to download it from another place and after trying so not only my problem was solved but I do not get white screens after losing a battle.. at least up to now.


----------



## damedus (Mar 26, 2010)

mine froze when saving so i cant save otherwise runs fine on AK2i with the new rc2


----------



## Gvaz (May 11, 2010)

This game fucking OWNS


----------

